# PHPMyAdmin SSL EIN und HTTP AUS



## Philipp2 (10. Jan. 2013)

Hallo alle miteinander!

Da ich PHPMyAdmin über SSL nutzen möchte, habe ich mit Hilfe folgender Anleitung die Einstellungen vorgenommen:
HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » SSL für ISPConfig 3 Oberfläche, Webmail und Phpmyadmin

Funktioniert auch soweit, nur ist PHPMyAdmin zusätzlich normal als HTTP erreichbar und das möchte ich gerne unterbinden.
Habe schon diverse Configs durchgesehen, leider ohne Erfolg.

Habt ihr eine Idee?

Lg,
Philipp


----------



## Philipp2 (10. Jan. 2013)

Ich habs geschafft!

Aus der default vhost Datei bzw. bei mir wegen CentOS die phpmyadmin.conf (unter /etc/httpd/conf.d/) habe ich Zeilen welche in der Anleitung stehen entfernt.

Dann habe ich in der config.inc.php unter /usr/share/phpmyadmin folgendes eingefügt:

```
/* only if your host supports SSL */
$cfg['ForceSSL'] = true;
$cfg['DefaultLang'] = 'en';
$cfg['ServerDefault'] = 1;
```
Danach sollte man noch prüfen ob keine Backupdateien durch den Editor in den vhosts Verzeichnissen entstanden sind - auch diese machten Probleme.

Jetzt ist PHPMyAdmin nur noch über https erreichbar!


----------

